# Red-capped Parrot (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 29, 2019)

Check out this freakishly beautiful parrot endemic to the SW of Australia. What a bird!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 30, 2019)

Fabulous shots Glenn.

We are so lucky in Australia as we have a huge diverse range of birds. Even in my own backyard I get some fabulous parrots and lorikeets coming in.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2019)

Beautiful bird. Great shots, Glenn.


----------

